# Three Dozen Terrifying Tales - heavily-reviewed horror collection - $1.99 and on KU



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Read some reviews of this collection.

An old man makes a strange deal with the Devil. A harmless-looking woman proves to be a lot more dangerous than she first appeared. A dark lake holds a devastating secret, as does a dismal housing project and a beautiful secluded beach. Learn the origins of vampire-hunter Abraham van Helsing. Visit a weird circus and face your worst fears. What in heaven's name is a 'lighting dog'? And surely crows can't hurt you ... can they?

There's some gore, murder, and mayhem to be found here, but an awful lot more atmosphere and psychological horror in these stories. And all of them first saw publication in professional magazines, anthologies, and e-zines.

Tony Richards has been shortlisted for both the Bram Stoker and British Fantasy awards, and the Horror World website has called him: "One of today's masters of dark fiction."

Find out more about THREE DOZEN TERRIFYING TALES here.

Now in paperback as well.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KBoards, Or Welcome Back  OR Hi, glad you're still here.  Congratulations on the book! 

Much of what follows you are, no doubt, already aware of, so please consider this to be just a friendly reminder.  (The posting of this 'welcome letter' doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so we post this note in every thread.  )

KBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function or the Kboards bookmark tool available on each thread) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days.* Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks, as always.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

A number of my e-books are featured on THE INDIE BOOK LOUNGE. Check it out.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Two facts about this book.

1/ I'm never going to offer it for free

because

2/ It's already terrific value.

Take a look.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

More coming soon on Kindle, including 2 novels and a new short fiction collection from Dark Regions Press.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Plus my debut novel, The Harvest Bride.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

There's be plenty of my new supernatural and mystery fiction on Kindle this year.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Just back from a really good one-week vacation, having had my original one scuppered by the French air-traffic control strike. There's more book news to come, and I'll be featuring it on my blog -- http://raineslanding.blogspot.com -- very soon.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

All of my self-published e-books on Kindle are at 99c for the rest of this month. Check out the full list on my signature, below.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Including 2 long collections, a brand-new haunted hotel novel, and 3 full-length novels in my Raine's Landing supernatural adventure series.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And the sale continues into September. There won't be another chance for quite a while.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Still a few days left to grab a novel or a long collection at minimum price.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

This huge book is only going to be available for 99c for a few more days. The price reverts on Monday.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Okay -- I've relented and decided to leave it at this price for a little while longer.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Final chance, seriously.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Final, final, final chance, you lucky people.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Sale over, but still great value.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Where else would you get 36 stories, every single one of them previously published in professional magazines and anthologies, for a price like this?


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another chance to give this huge collection a look.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And another one.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

There'll be new short fiction of mine on Kindle next year.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Everybody have a great 2015!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Hope this turns out to be a really special year.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Read lots of good books ... like this one, for instance.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here it is again.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I've more short fiction coming out on Kindle very soon.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I've now a new collection up, with more fiction coming next week.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

It's up, together with some superhero fiction. See the last two covers on my signature.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another look.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And there'll be more new fiction in April. Meanwhile, take a look at this.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I've plenty of professionally published and self-published books for you to look at, including this bargain, a huge collection.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another chance to take a look.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And another.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Still at work on some new eBooks. Meanwhile, there's this.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And it's still great value.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The largest of my collections on Kindle. In fact, probably one of the largest single-author collections on Kindle, period.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another chance to sample it.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

There's new fiction of mine appearing on Kindle all the time, in a variety of genres. Horror, dark fantasy, detective, superhero, sf, and fusion fiction.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

All of the stories in this collection have previously seen print in magazines and anthologies, but there is new fiction of mine appearing on Kindle regularly. Why not check out the full list?


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

More of my new short fiction is due on Kindle very soon.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And there's a new Raine's Landing novel in progress right now.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Many of my eBooks on Kindle -- including novellas and story collections -- are available for minimum price. Or there's this huge eBook for a little more.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

All of my self-published eBooks are available for minimum price through most of August. These include 3 full-length novels (one of them previously published by Eos/HarperCollins) and a huge collection of my horror stories. Available on Kindle, Nook, Kobo, and Smashwords.

Find out more here.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

My eBooks are now 99c (plus any fees) in ALL formats.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

All my  self-pubs are on 99c sale at the moment.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

But the sale of my self-published eBooks is almost over.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The sale is almost over.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I've let the sale go on a few more days. But it is practically at an end.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The sale is now over, but the most expensive of my eBooks sells for $2.99 (plus fees) and many are permanently at minimum price.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

That's still the case.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Always will be.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And really, take a look at the reviews for this collection.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

There's more new fiction coming early this year, including a new full-length novel ... maybe even 2.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

One of them's a new Raine's Landing novel.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

With more to come, both self and professionally published.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Including some brand-new short fiction ... soon.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And a new novel's on the way.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Still working on it. While you're waiting, there is this huge collection.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And here's another chance to see why it has garnered such very good reviews.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

All my best horror and ghost tales in one collection.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

What more could a supernatural fan want?


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Nothing much, so far as I can see.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

A lot of my personal fave tales are here.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Hope that you enjoy them too.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

A collection of my newer fiction is now out.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

With even more to come later this year.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And a new novel too.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

See the full list of my eBooks, below.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

It's being added to the whole time.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

With full length novels as well as stories.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

This huge collection is available to read on Kindle Unlimited.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

That means for free. You're welcome.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And the same is true of much of my work on Amazon Kindle.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Including  number of full-length novels, and large collections like this.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

But if you don't have KU, I've kept the prices of my eBooks as low as I can.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

As proved by the price of this collection.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another chance to give it a look.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Scare yourself silly this Xmas.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Happy Holidays to everyone at KBoards.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

A very good 2017 to everyone on KBoards.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Let's hope it's better than the last one.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Shaping up not too bad so far.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Or maybe I was wrong about that.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

This book is now on sale, as are a number of my full-length novels.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And this huge collection is still on sale.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

That's still the case ... but not for too much longer.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I've decided to extend this sale for a while longer. Go on ... take advantage!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Once more, I've decided to extend this special offer for a little longer. Why not take advantage while it lasts?


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The special offer on my Kindle eBooks is almost at an end.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

But you still have a few more days to take advantage of it.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

But no, I've now decided to extend it for a little while longer.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Many of my short stories are available on Kindle, and there are collections of them too ... like this one.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm recently back from a great week's vacation, and will be posting about it on Facebook before too much longer. Oh ... and I've decided to keep the Special Offer on my larger eBooks going for another while.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The Special Offer on many of my eBooks is continuing. Go ahead and take advantage of it ... get some full-length novels and long collections for a fraction of their normal price.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

It won't last forever, so get some copies while you still can.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

You've still got a chance this month. Grab yourself a bargain.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Will I continue my Special Offer past August? We'll see.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Yes, it's continuing into September. Take this chance to grab yourself some top-notch fiction.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Will this offer go on into October? Why wait to find out? Get hold of a copy now at this special price.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

You still have a chance to get most of my eBook novels and collections at a Special Price.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

That's still the case, guys. And much of the self-published fiction included in this offer first appeared in print, from conventional publishers.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And that is still the case this weekend.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And the Special Offer continues into November.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Take the opportunity to pick some of these books up while you can.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The Special Offer on many of my eBooks is almost over. Take advantage while you still can.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The SPECIAL OFFER on my full-length novels and longer collections is nearly over. This is almost your last chance to grab some.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Happy Holidays to you all ... especially my readers.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Wishing all my readers -- and everyone else on KBoards -- a great 2018!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm extending the 99c Offer on my self-published novels and longer collections for a little longer, And the professionally published ones are at good prices too.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And the same is true this week. Why not take advantage of my generous mood?


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And that is still the case this week.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And that is still true. But not forever.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The Special Offer on my full-length novels and longer collections is now over.  But they're still available at a terrifically low price.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And that is still the case.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Yes, this collection is once again available for 99c.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Yes, this huge collection is still available on a 99c Special Offer.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The Special Offer on much of my fiction continues this week.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And for this week too.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And there are new eBooks being added to the list constantly.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The SPECIAL OFFER on much of my work on Kindle continues. And the rest is at a good price too. The full list is below.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And the SPECIAL OFFER on most of my e-books continues.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Something to read on vacation ... and for a great price. Have a look.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Most of this fiction has seen professional publication before the rights reverted to me and I released a version on Kindle.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

All from top magazines and anthologies.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Stories from decades back until the present day.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Horror fan? Why not get this huge collection?


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another chance to do that.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

When else will you get so much fiction for such a small price?


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Huge book. Great value.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another chance to take a look at it.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Very Happy Holidays to all of you!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And have a great 2019.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

This huge book is still on Special Offer.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And that is still the case. Here's your chance to grab a bargain.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another chance for you to take a look at these books, horror fans.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Including this truly huge one.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

What a bargain this collection is ... and all pro-published stories too.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm wishing everyone at KBoards a terrific Easter break.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The Special Offers on many of my eBooks are still in place.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Including this huge collection of short fiction.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

That is still the case ... a huge amount of reading for a bargain price.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And that is true of many of my eBooks under Special Offer.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The Special Offer on many of my eBooks includes full-length novels and some Huge collections.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

All of the stories in this collection first appeared in pro magazines and anthologies.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm continuing the Special Offer into July. It includes most of my Kindle eBooks.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And they are still available at that price.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And that is still the case. A great offer. Why not take advantage of it?


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Most of my books are at the minimum 99c price.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

This collection has sold well in the UK the past few months. Find out why.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another chance to do that, readers!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

A must for fans of supernatural and horror fiction, from an award-shortlisted author.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

It's selling in the UK even better than before. Find out why.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Perfect reading for the fast-approaching Halloween.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

It's selling better than ever in the UK. Find out why.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here#s another chance to discover why this huge collection has become popular in the UK.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

If you're a fan of supernatural, dark fantasy and horror fiction this is a collection that you can't afford to miss ... and at this price, why should you?


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

All of the stories in this collection were first published in magazines and anthologies.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

A must for fans of horror, dark fantasy and supernatural fiction.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Wishing Season's Greetings to everyone on KBoards.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

To mark the start of the new decade, all of my self-published Kindles are on Minimum Price Sale for just a while.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And this eBook is still at Sale Price at the moment. Grab a copy while you can.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And the Sale is still continuing. Take advantage of this price while you still can.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Take a look and find out why this collection is popular in the UK.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

A truly huge collection of horror/ghost/dark fantasy fiction for a terrific price.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another chance to get hold of a copy.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And the highly-praised collection is still on Sale. Get a copy for a really low price.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And you can still do that. Hundreds have in the UK since the start of this year.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And that is still the case.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

A lot of reading for a little cash.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Get this eBook at a great price.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

This book now has more top reviews than ever. Here's your chance to find out why.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Almost all of my eBooks are now available for around a buck. Take advantage while you can.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

This huge collection continues to sell well in the UK and pick up top reviews.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

A great value eBook for horror/supernatural fans.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And the top reviews just keep on coming.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And the five-star ratings too.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Get this eBook for a great low price.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another chance to do that, horror fans.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

This eBook is now at a Special Offer Price on Kindle.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And that is still the case going into November.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

A collection with dozens of top reviews and ratings. Here's your chance to find out why.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And that is still the case coming up to Xmas.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Plenty of great reading for over the Holiday Season.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And for the New Year too.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

There's plenty of great reading here to take you into 2021.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Most of my eBooks on Kindle are at low prices and available to read on KU too.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Not including this one ... but the price is very good.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

There is now a paperback version of this complete book.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

There's a huge number of my dark supernatural tales available on Kindle, many of them at low prices, on KU, or both.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Tales of supernatural dread, first published in magazines like Weird Tales and Cemetery Dance.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And all of it at the lowest price that Amazon allows.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The top reviews and rating for this collection just keep on coming.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And you can still get this huge collection at a low price.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I've loads of eBooks on Kindle at the best possible price.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

You can now read this complete collection on Kindle Unlimited.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Or you can buy it for a Special Offer Price.

THREE DOZEN TERRIFYING TALES


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's your chance to find out why this eBook is so popular with horror fans in the UK and Europe.

THREE DOZEN TERRIFYING TALES


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Thousands of horror fans have already read this collection on Kindle Unlimited.

THREE DOZEN TERRIFYING TALES


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

You can read this whole collection on KU or buy it at a Special Offer price.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Thousands of horror readers have already done that.

THREE DOZEN TERIFYING TALES


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Almost all my novels and collections on Kindle can now be read on KU.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Or alternatively, they can be purchased at a Special Offer Price. Check it out.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

A hugely popular collection in the UK. Take a look and find out why.

THREE DOZEN TERRIFYING TALES


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And with my other collections combined, you get a month's reading of supernatural and horror fiction ... all of it available on KU.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Three Dozen Terrifying Tales now has 102 four and five-star ratings.

THREE DOZEN TERRIFYING TALES


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Only $2.99 for some 36 great horror stories.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

36 tales of dread and terror, to keep you reading way into the night.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Available on Kindle, as a trade paperback, or to read on KU.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Most of my novels and collections on Kindle are available in eBook or as a trade paperback, including this one.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

For horror fans, a huge eBook collection with a huge number of 4 and 5 star reviews.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Available on Kindle, as a paperback, or to read on KU.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

More than 170 reviews and ratings, most of them 4 or 5 stars.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Yes, you can get this huge collection for $0.99 in the States or £0.89 in the UK.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And this huge collection is still On Sale.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

$1.99 and available to read on KU.


----------

